# Baby musk not moving and not eating!!



## Scomer93 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have new baby common musk turtles. I had 3 but one passed away yesterday and another today which was a replacement from the pet shop yesterday. The other two don't seem to happy, one is basking all day and I haven't seen him it and the other seems slighhtly lively and eating but slighter bigger.

I have a uv light, filter, heater at 24c and basking shelf. How can I encourage the smaller one to eat? What could I be doing wrong? Another shop suggests its the shop that sold me them.


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Are you placing new animals of the same species, bought from different shops together? Say it aint so! They could be passing infections/germs onto each other. When i buy a new animal i place it in 'quarantine' for a period to make sure they don't have any nasties or are exhibiting and symptoms.

Having never kept anything with a shell i cant help you further.


----------



## Scomer93 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> Are you placing new animals of the same species, bought from different shops together? Say it aint so! They could be passing infections/germs onto each other. When i buy a new animal i place it in 'quarantine' for a period to make sure they don't have any nasties or are exhibiting and symptoms.
> 
> Having never kept anything with a shell i cant help you further.


Thank you for that and no all from same shop


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Can you post;
Your set up - Size, Filtration system, Heat(of water, and basking spot)/heating, lighting (basking and UV..?) Decor, plants and anything else you may be using
Also what you are feeding and anything you have treated the water with
Basically all the details you can think of posting about how these guys are set up. First issue is to stop replacing the ones you have lost. You are essentially putting new additions in an environment with an issue you have yet to resolve. Second one is really all you should keep, depending on the size of the tank, or until you can get these issues sorted otherwise you risk loosing all of them. Until you can give us your setup there is little else to recommend : victory:


----------

